# Stolen Treestand in Fargo (big surprise)



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Had most of my ladder stand stolen off of private property in south Fargo. I had the stand locked to the tree but some idiot stole the support bar, ratcheting support strap and two 5-ft sections of ladder, leaving the top portion of the stand locked to the tree. What a waste. what good does part of a ladder stand do someone? Anyhow, it was inside city limits on private property, east of University Dr along the river, near Rose Creek golf course. It's been reported to Fargo PD.


----------

